# Prep and Colonoscopy Report



## TexasSuz (Jul 30, 2002)

Well, it's over! The Nulytely prep was horrible. It did not start working for over 3 hours and then I was up all night going. Only got 2 hours of sleep! It tasted awful too!But the colonoscopy itself was a breeze! I do not remember a thing - went right to sleep! The nurses were so nice and I did not feel anything!They found and removed one polup (sp?) and took some biopsies but said everthing looked great. So, now I guess I really do have IBS since they did not find a problem? I will have to ask the dr.Thanks for the support. Oh, I am also pumping and discarding my breastmilk for 24 hours so the baby doesn't get the drugs - he is not happy about this but will survive!Susan


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Always so much nicer to be on the other side of worry!


----------

